# Bugging out with kids



## chelchelt (Nov 7, 2012)

My parents live about 20 miles from us but are in a remote location, run on solar, and are completely off the grid. Our bug out plan is to go there they have provisions for us there and are located where there is plenty of hunting and fishing avaiable for food. My worry is that the roads will not be safe for me an d my family and we will have to walk part of the distance if not all. Walking may not be as far as we could go straight across instead of the winding highways. I have 3 children 1 1/2,4, and 6yrs. If we have to walk from here hats a long treck for little legs. We live in very hilly/mountanous country I thought of a wagon but I dont know if we could pull it with the terrain and all the rocks and tress. I am in the process of making light weight bug out bags for them that they can carry without overloading them(change of clothes, water, whistle and flashlight maybe a small pocket knife for my 6 year old).Any tips for ways to make it easier for them?


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

So Close, yet so very far ! You my friend , have a predicament Do you live in a rural area I presume ? If so, maybe you could chance a mad dash in your vehicle and if nec. walk the final . Of course, it would depend on the time of year you find the need to make the trip. If it is winter, I doubt if you could pull it off. I have been in Colo in the winter and it does get a mite testy. Even for big people. I will think on it for awhile. Here where I live about 6,000 ft, we get some pretty fair snow, and last year the cold temps were .-22. Much to cold to take little people out in , even for a dash to a warm running car. I would think that maybe a 4x atv would be a great help, especially with a toboggan behind it. At best, it could still take you about 4-6 hours to make the trip, under any circumstances I should think. So this is really a major problem. Lets see if there are any really good sugestions around out there.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nadja is right; dealing with small crumb-snatchers is rough on a good day. Much like herding cats, which is why I prefer dogs and sired only one offspring.
Time is the thing, I think. Bicycles and doses of Five Hour Energy. Not that kids usually need stimulants, but you'll need to haul-buggy while most everyone else is still dazed. 
I hope you never get put to that test.


----------



## chelchelt (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes we live in a rather rural area but the people that live here arent the smartest or most prepared people on a good day so I'm worried what it will be like when a distaster strikes. We have 2 grocery stores and even now half the time they dont have what we need. There is more of a homeless population here then there is in the bigger cities in the state and higher unemployment. Yesterday we found a back route most of the trip, that is very seldom traveled. It leads to within about 6 or 7 miles of our BOL on my parents property. So at least the trip will not be as far if we have to walk it. My parents and grandparents live on the property then have close family friends that own the two sections on the sides of them so at that distance someone will probably meet us if need be with the ATV that we have up there for snow removal and just general travel on bad weather days. The land is at about 10500 feet elevation so they get some nasty snow and wind but not many passerbys or trespassers.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I think your 6 year old could obviously walk for periods of time, but you may wanna consider getting one or two of these:

InStep - Flash Fixed Wheel Double Jogging Stroller, Orange: Strollers : Walmart.com

Obviously I wouldn't buy a bright orange one, but dark green or something that blends into the countryside easily. I have something similar to this in my garage and you could easily outift the undercarriage of one of these with bug out bags for your kids. The 6 year old could ride their own bike alongside you or if walking they might be able to take a break and sit in the jogging stroller too. The tires on mine have mountain bike tread so I'm pretty sure I could push it off-road should the need arise.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I shoulld add - I got my Instep jogging stroller at a yard sale for $20


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Chlchet. Sounds like you are starting to get some pretty good ideas. The problem is, most people have no idea of your area and few options available to you and yours. Also, the time of year that you determine you need to bug out will make a very large difference. 
Now, you say you have found a little traveled back way to cover most of the distance. OK, but could you find and traverse it in a snowstorm ? Will it cause you to lose sight of your landmarks ? Do you know how to read a map and compass ? If so, then go to the forestery office and request topo maps of your area, then if possible take them to a print shop and have your needed area enlarged. If you can do all of the above , you may , and I said May be able to make it in very bad weather. Walking through a snow storm even without out little guys can be next to impossible. You need to really consider other options before you even consider taking them out into a storm. There have been a lot more the a few people caught in a heavy storm, and perished from doing so.


----------



## chelchelt (Nov 7, 2012)

Preppermama thanks for the suggestion I will look into a stroller like that. Nadja, I can read compasses, maps and the backway is a county road I travel down occasionally and know decently and am going to start taking the route more often to familiarize myself with the area. If the weather is bad we would just have to bug in until we had the chance to get out. We have an area in our basement where we can hide if necessary I just don't think it would be easy/safe to stay in this area for long because of the type of people that live here. I know at least at our BOL we have a group of other adults to help protect our children and that there is ample fishing/hunting there as well as 6 months worth of provisions. I have things stored and put away here at our home in case we have to bug in because of weather or other circumstances. Just am hoping when/if we have to bug out we are able to. I would rather my children be able to run free and play then being locked down inside.


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Ohhh this ones too easy... Trade the little buggers for more ammo :mrgreen: sorry sorry my bad... I would never do such a thing.

Have you considered some large dogs or perhaps alpacas ? They are good protection for the kids and they can be set up to carry gear.
Alpacas or llamas should be able to carry the children even. But not the Dalai lama hes pretty small hehe.


----------



## glhadiator (Nov 9, 2012)

I plan for the worst when the baloon goes up. Since I don't know what that will be my plan only includes methods or tactics that will work under the worst conditions.

*Travel*-By foot. In the event we have to bug out this method will work under all situations (if not, then a much greater problem exists). I will need to travel with a child as you do. So my daily travel will be limited to 1-3 miles a day. With only a very small knapsack a child can cover this distance under most conditions. Remember, the goal is to arrive safely. By taking your time you avoid exhaustion and risking injury. Only exceed the limit if conditions and energy permit.

*Destination*-This is something you should already have worked out. Sounds like you do. Plan more than one route. Travel the routes if you can so that you are familiar with it when the time comes. Try to avoid people and congested areas in your route planning.

*Bug out Bag*-These should be Backpacks. Packed and ready to go at a moments notice. I would have to write a long and detailed article about what goes in these.

These are just a few points from my plan. I understand your concern about buggin out with children. My experience has taught me that as long as you don't frighten them or push them too hard they can be pretty resilient when the need arises. I have hiked with many children in the past and I found they enjoy it a lot...in small doses. But I discovered that you can give them lots of small doses and they handle it very well.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I think before you even consider doing that on foot with the kids you should do it by bike or overland on a trial run.
I also agree that TIME is of the essence. I left Houston ahead of the Hurricanes and it took 4.5 hours to Dallas. Then all of the sheeple filled the roads and emptied the das stations and turned the freeways into parking lots. Some made it to Dallas in 8 to 10 hours, some rode out the Hurricane in their car on the freeway for two days. I also took the back roads and they were EMPTY like a ghost town, while two miles to my east, I-45 was filling up with people. They even reversed traffic flow to allow all lanes to go North and it still filled up.

All it takes is one unprepared soul at the front of the line to run out of gas and then it snow balls into YOUR PROBLEM not his.


----------



## glhadiator (Nov 9, 2012)

I just wanted to add that I like your plan to go by foot. Not sure if I was clear on that in my previous post. I think there are many people that plan to use motor conveyences without thinking about the consequential details. Surprises are a very unwelcome thing in the event of a major meltdown. For example:

*Car/Truck/motorhome*

Requires Gas, oil, tranny fluid and tires.
Can be prone to break down without notice requiring parts to repair.
Repairs require tools and knowledge.
Requires roadways to navigate.
Impacted or prevented by weather conditions.
Draws attention.

*Train*

Requires booking/ticketed.
Can't operate this yourself.
Not likely to operate during catastrophe.
Limited to railway navigation.
Unknown track conditions can strand you in a very bad location.
Impacted or prevented by weather conditions.
Draws attention.

*Motorcycle/ATV*

Has all the same drawbacks as a car or truck except it doesn't need roads.

*Foot*

Can operate under any conditions (snow, ice, rain).
Can navigate in any terrain.
Draws no attention.

Any of these methods will obviously work. And each person will choose a method which best suits their needs at the time. But for me it comes down to this; Which method will work at a moments notice under most conditions?

If I place my survival stuff in bags or boxes and put it in a car and half way there the car breaks down...what then? Or if the route I took is jammed with other cars and I am stuck...what then? What if I stop so the kid can pee and someone jacks the car? The plan was to bug out to a safer place and I ended up in greater danger!

My point is that whatever plan you make it should be well thought out and tested.Try to eliminate all the what-ifs. I prefer going on foot as it provides the safest and surest method of getting me to my destination


----------



## LAWNKILLER (Sep 17, 2012)

I have a similar predicament, but just with an 8 yr old and the BOL is on the other side of town by about 2 hrs (160 Miles). I have to go threw the heart of a major metro area. I have mapped all possible routes (and I know them well) around and have different modes of transport to get there. We are prepped to bug in for up to 6 months and all of it is ready to load up in the P/U (Primary Method if able to bug out before SHTF). I have bags ready to load onto ATVs (secondary Method After SHTF and roadways are clogged.). My third and fourth method are extreme and bet most have not thought them, and I am keeping them to myself and won't discuss them. 

All in all, if Getting to the family Farm (my BOL) proves too difficult, my neighbors and I are all on the same page...



I also have made note of places to rest and hold up along the way, if by foot. And that is something you should also be doing, scouting out locations to get too along the way that will give you shelter.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

No gas? Or an EM-pulse has blown out your car ignition? No problem, just hop on yer bikes..










Traffic jams or zomb roadblocks on the main roads? No prob, just bypass 'em..


----------



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

I must apologize for my earlier jest about trading the kids for ammo. Its been a while with no sleep I hope it wasnt in bad taste I really wouldnt trade the kids.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

No Blackcat, there are some days I would totally trade my kids for some ammo and a 10-minute break.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Blackcat said:


> ...I really wouldnt trade the kids.


Right, you might have to eat them one day..


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with Blackcat on the large dog, my daughter is grown now but from the time she was 2 we had a Rottweiler that was 152 lbs. he was her protecter even if I was there. She used to get in her sled and put a rope on him and he would drag her around in the snow for hours. He thrived to be a worker and he was as big as a horse. You could put a lead on the dog and put the kids in a sled with gear and such. I also hope you are never in that situation.


----------



## chelchelt (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your insight. We are looking at bikes that can handle the rough terrain around us for the four of us that can ride. Along with things like the buggies you can pull behind for the kids when they tire. Blackcat there are some days I am tempted to trade the kids in for ammo or another weapon if I could get that much in trade lol. We have a large dog that is part mastiff part pitbull. Our 1 1/2 year old sits on her like a horse. I never thought of using her to carry supplies if needed, it was actually the opposite I was trying to figure out what do do for her dog food because she eats alot so we would have to take a decent amount of dog food with us. She east between 25 and 50lbs a week if she doesnt get scraps. If she gets scraps at dinner and things she eats a bit less. The back road we have found is usually only traveled by people who live up that direction and you are lucky to see one other person on the road the whole distance we would have to travel down it. We were looking at maps and if we have to go the whole distance on foot a straight shot isn't as far as we had origannaly thought. The roads around here have a lot of switchbacks and things because of the mountains so they go way out of the way some times. How far the hike would actually be we're not sure yet. but on the high way it is 27 miles to out BOL, as the crow flies it looks about 1/2-3/4 that distance.


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I worry about this happening and I will have a baby, I could survive but if something ever happened I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

chelchelt said:


> .. We have a large dog that is part mastiff part pitbull.She east between 25 and 50lbs a week..


That's more than me, I haven't had a regular decent cooked meal since my mam died 13 years ago (sniffle)


----------

